# HAIX Footwear??



## SC Bird (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking at getting the Airpower X1 U.S. 

One of the things I definetly don't skimp on is footwear....I don't mind the high price if they are going to be comfortable.  I have a buddy who has a pair and I will be trying them on next week (granted a broken in pair).

Just curious has anyone on here had any experience with the HAIX line???

-Matt


----------

